# draw length



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

how long are guys draw length was just wondering


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

29.5


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

26


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

28"


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

30.5


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

26.5


----------



## Sika Shooter (Aug 3, 2006)

29.5''


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

if i am shooting my hunting setup it is 27.5 and if i shoot my 3-d rig it is 28


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

29


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

28.5 on my target bow but 28 on my hunting bow is weird


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

25, i win


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

30.5


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

31.5


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

29 in


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> 25, i win



Sorry to do this, 24.5


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

lol man i dont care...was just messin around. And my hoyt is set to 24.5 do to the extra inch or two for my BT release.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

27" here.................


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> lol man i dont care...was just messin around. And my hoyt is set to 24.5 do to the extra inch or two for my BT release.


lol, same here


----------



## hunter3 (Sep 10, 2006)

spotboy said:


> Sorry to do this, 24.5


i am sorry too24


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

hey hunter, hows that buckshot working out for you? i shot the junior mag at hte time, when i needed to have the even shorter DLs, and it was a fairly solid bow. Lots of shock noise and recoil, but was built fairly well. The buckshot IS the bow that took the j-mags place, right?


----------

